# Dumb Question on remote



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi:

I inherited an older Denon 2807 receiver, sans remote. Denon's website shows an RC1030 as the remote sold with it. To get an inexpensive remote for it, do I buy a remote that's compatible with the Denon RC1030, or a remote compatible with the receiver? Or either? Don't want to spend much on it, because I'm cheap and it's only so important. In advance thanks (BTW, I know there is an RC1030 on eBay but the battery door is broken - trying to solve one problem not add another to deal with).
In advance, thanks.

Larry


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I doubt you are going to find a “remote compatible” remote. That should answer the question. :grin2:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, not definitive, but a reasonable response to a poor question.

I should have said Remotes are offered for sale that are replacements, rather than compatible, so . . . Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming you mean something from another manufacturer, I’m always a bit suspicious of “replacements.” I usually try to find an original on ebay.

BTW, there’s an almost certain chance that a remote for any Denon receiver from that year will work with any other receiver from that year. Do some research on the models mentioned here to get an idea of other possible options:

https://www.cnet.com/news/denon-announces-new-av-receivers-stereos-and-audio-systems/

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sylintvinyl (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello, I have found Logitech Harmony remote control units to work well as replacements and they can be found cheaply second hand.


----------

